# Any ants considering doing pizza delivery?



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Seems to be going gangbusters!

https://news.yahoo.com/coronavirus-covid-papa-johns-dominos-pizza-sales-are-soaring-162811309.html


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> Seems to be going gangbusters!
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/coronavirus-covid-papa-johns-dominos-pizza-sales-are-soaring-162811309.html


Domino's wanted me to clean the restaurant after working. Lol


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

I thought about Domino's. Doubt they pay as much as I am making now with UE. Plus I like the flexibility.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

I DEFINITELY do not want to work for someone who is a manager of a fast food pizza joint. That sounds un-fun.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Pizza delivery and Asian masseuse are both jobs best done before 20


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Pizza delivery sucks. Certain stores are great but it's only like 3 hours of money a day, 5-8 pm.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> Seems to be going gangbusters!
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/coronavirus-covid-papa-johns-dominos-pizza-sales-are-soaring-162811309.html


PIZZA HAS ENOUGH DRIVERS NOW.

NOTHING TO SEE HERE . . .
. .. GO AWAY . . .


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> PIZZA HAS ENOUGH DRIVERS NOW.
> 
> NOTHING TO SEE HERE . . .
> . .. GO AWAY . . .


I see what you did there ....

Dont worry man, app delivery drivers will never be on the clock as in a regular job.

Plus, any person thinking in doing pizza deliveries should say adios to their weekends, holidays, and big sport event nights.


----------

